# Sending out a prayer letter - pig attack and the death of a local woman here



## Pergamum (May 18, 2013)

I am sending out another prayer letter. If you would like to be added, let me know:

Here are two stories from this latest update [modified slightly for posting]:


TandTfamily



> Ainus (eye-aye-noose) Kogoya was near the village when a wild jungle pig attacked him.
> 
> Drawn to female domesticated pigs near the village, the boar aggressively approached. Upon encountering Ainus, it sprung.
> 
> ...






Also, about the death of a tribal woman here (pictured in the link below with her son):

TandTfamily: Tribal portraits 3 - waiting for lunch



> *The Tough Life of a Tribal Woman​*
> 
> "And thank you God that I was not born a ____[tribal person]..."
> 
> ...


----------



## a mere housewife (May 18, 2013)

Pergs, it is impossible to read this without tears. How precious that you were able to pray with her and show a little of the love of Christ to a life so destitute of human love. I can't imagine that didn't shine out to her more than you could know. I pray you will be able to commit her to the Lord with peace. He is able to say to anyone 'this day thou shalt be with me in Paradise' if that is His will, and we can trust Him with all the souls He has made. Praying for your and your wife's encouragement in such painful experiences. Praying also for Ainus.


----------

